# Sticky  New to this forum? PLEASE read!



## Fallguy

With the new season upon us, everyone is excited to get out there and collect some fur. I know I was like a kid in a candy store the first few times I got out this fall.

Whether you are new to the sport of predator hunting, or a veteran, new to the forum, or been around a while, we are bound to get questions on topics that have been discussed over and over.

My suggestion to you is this. We have a great SEARCH feature in which you can search the forum for a specifc topic. Use this feature, gather what info you can, and then if you need more info start posting threads.

Hope you hear from you!

Fallguy


----------



## Yote Buster

hey fall guy. i was new to the site last year. havent had a chance to go on much but i love it here. us callers are kinda like a family, takes a special breed to go out and sit in -20deg weather for fun. im from central mn and cant call a yote in to save my life life here but we go to nd a couple times a winter and do farly well. i dont know whats going on here or what im doing wrong. you got any pointers for me? thanks man. good luck and we'll talk to ya later :sniper: shoot straight


----------



## Fallguy

Hey you are right we are like a family in a way.

I understand central MN is quite different from what we face in ND. I don't have any specific tips for there but I know there are some successful callers from MN on here. Just a few names: Levi, lyonch, R Buker (hasn't been here for a while), etc. I am sure someone can talk some MN tactics with you.

Carry on!


----------



## lady_hunter75

I'm new to this forum...kinda feel outta place w/ all you fellas! Yote hunting has been superb out here in southcentral ND! With all the hills and government land around, you can definately call up some varmints! Glad to be a member here and hope to hear more stories and tips from everyone!


----------



## hiknhunt

I am also new to the forum. I live out west and I also can't call a coyote to save my but. But I refuse to give up any tips.


----------



## Fallguy

lady hunter

Glad to see a female on here hunting coyotes! We need a female here once in a while to keep us in line. :wink: Looking forward to some success stories!


----------



## cattrapper77

man coyote huntin here in missouri has been slow so far this year! ive went 4 times and i still havent called one in yet! i usually kill 5-6 each year within the second time out! i just dont know whats wrong.


----------



## Marine Sniper

Why did u inactivate my friend Lt.monkeybutts profile? :lol:


----------



## Fallguy

It wasn't me.


----------



## JDD

also new you guys have a great site here i live in indiana tought right now but good hunting so far this year got 12 on the ground so far


----------



## bman940

Great site and great information to be had here. I look forward to learning more about coyote hunting and hopefully passing along some information as well. Thanks for having me.


----------



## J.Mark

Just a suggestion but if new posts were always posted at top of page it make it so much easier to follow the latest posts.


----------

